# Amerikanische Tastatur umwandeln in EU-Tastatur?



## Madman88 (15. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,

zur Vorgeschichte, ich werde im Spätsommer zu Verwandten für 3 Wochen nach Kanada reisen, nun da ich bald anfange zu studieren wollte ich evt. die Gelegenheit nutzen mir dort ein Notebook zu zulegen. Da der Euro atm sehr stark ist, ist das auch eine billige Sache. Auch der Zoll macht keine Probleme, da er Zollfrei auf Elektronik ist. Das einzige wirkliche Problem stellt dabei die Tastatur dar. Da in Amerika  ein anderes Layout  verwendet wird, ist es werd ich Schwierigkeiten haben. Nun meine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwie die Tastaturknöpfe oder so auszutauschen. Ein Plan davon dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein. Nur meine Frage ist ob es sowas gibt? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

mfg Madman


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2008)

nur mal nebenbei: es ist ZOLLfrei, aber nicht steuerfrei. bei der einfuhr/einreise musst du das notebook her angeben und dann 19% EU-steuer zahlen. 

man zahlt: warenwert + zoll, darauf dann EU-steuer. wenn es keine zollgebühr gibt, zahlt man trotzdem noch steuer auf den warenwert.

http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html#einreise_nicht_eg1



wegen tastatur: man kann teilweise sogar das Nbook in den USA/CAN direkt mit dt. layout bestellen. aber sonst...? es gibt natürlich die ganz simple methode, dass man einfach die entsprechenden tasten überklebt. Z und Y kann man ja eh einfach tauschen. wobei ich nicht weiß, ob man bei jeder tastatur auch einzelne tasten wechseln kann... ansonsten ggf. ne ganze tastatur neu holen. hab mal geschaut: so 25-80€ kosten die, je nach hersteller...


ps: ist der euo denn auch so stark im vergleich zum CAN-$ ?


----------



## Candyman121 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh nicht was das Problem mit Zoll ist. Das kann man ja einfach in den Koffer packen und fertig oder???


----------



## uuodan (15. Juli 2008)

Candyman121 am 15.07.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nicht was das Problem mit Zoll ist. Das kann man ja einfach in den Koffer packen und fertig oder???



Wenn du Opfer einer Stichprobe wirst, kannst du echte Probleme bekommen. Bei solchen Dingen wie Steuerhinterziehung landet man in Deutschland ganz fix mal in der Zelle. Darauf anlegen würde ich es nicht. Wenn du kannst, dann packe ihn aus und lasse ihn als 'benutzt' durchgehen. Die Verpackung kannst du per Post nachschicken lassen (inkl. Rechnung). Wenn sie aber am Zoll die Rechnung wollen, sieht es dann mies aus. Darauf anlegen würde ich es nicht. Die 19% MWSt von Dtl. kommen auf jeden Fall auf dich zu. 

Und wie bereits erwähnt, ist der US-Dollar nicht 1:1 an den Kanadischen Doller gekoppelt. Durchrechnen ist sinnvoll.

Die Tastatur kannst du aber sicher tauschen, bzw. die Tasten durch deutsche ersetzen, also Ö, Ä, ... - Bei den meisten OS kann man ja auch die Region und damit das Tastaturlayout einstellen. Du hast dann zwar US-Tasten, schreibst aber mit deutschen Zeichen.


----------



## Madman88 (15. Juli 2008)

ja das mit den Steuern weiß ich ja, is ja logisch, trotzdem kommt man da noch um so einiges billiger, denn der kanadische Dollar ist noch schwächer als der amerikanische Dollar ( akt. Umtauschjurs liegt bei 1 Euro = 1,59489505 Kanadische Dollar). Und da in Amerika die Preise für Elektronik sowiso billiger sind als es hier der Fall ist, spart man da schon ne Menge. Aber gut zu wissen das man die Tastatur umtauschen kann, danke euch  

mfg Madman


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Juli 2008)

also so weit ich weiß muss man das nicht versteuern und nicht verzollen

er kauft das notebook da aber er bleibt dort länger und studiert auch da, weshalb das notebook nicht als mitbringsel gilt sondern als eigentum deswegen muss es nicht versteuert und verzollt werden

ich hab es irgendwie nicht so gut ausgedrückt, mir fällt das fachwort gerade nicht ein

allerdings weiß ich nicht wie lange man das dort besitzen muss bis es so weit ist

edit: upps^^ alles falsch verstanden

ich hab gelesen dass du da studierst sry


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2008)

Madman88 am 15.07.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> denn der kanadische Dollar ist noch schwächer als der amerikanische Dollar ( akt. Umtauschjurs liegt bei 1 Euro = 1,59489505 Kanadische Dollar).


 LOL  daran kannst du das doch gar nicht festmachen! der can-$ ist ja ne eigene währung. es geht darum, ob der can-$ genausoviel an wer veloren hat im vergleich zum euro. der US-$ hat ja im vergleich zum euro in den letzten jahren stark an wert verloren. d.h. du kriegst jetzt pro € viel mehr $ als vor 3 jahren. die frage ist, ob das beim can-$ auch so ist. wenn du aber auch vor 3 jahren für nen euro ca. 1.3-1.7can$ bekommen hast, dann ist der can-$ eben NICHT schwächer geworden   darum geht es. 

ansonsten kann es nämlich sein, dass ein notebook in den US, wenn du es umrechnest, viel billiger ist als in canada. 




> Und da in Amerika die Preise für Elektronik sowiso billiger sind als es hier der Fall ist, spart man da schon ne Menge. Aber gut zu wissen das man die Tastatur umtauschen kann, danke euch


 da musst du aber wie gesagt mal je nach modell schauen, ob und wie das geht. 

vor allem: garantie hast du zu 99% KEINE in D, du musst das also nach CAN einsenden, wenn was ist. und dann könnte der eigenmächtige tausch der tastatur probleme machen. dazu muss man nämlich das NBook idR aufmachen.


----------

